# SmokTech TFV4 - Noob advise request



## Greyz (13/1/16)

Hi Fellow Vapers,

If this is in the wrong section I apologise - mods are welcome to move it to the correct section
I've only recently discovered the joy of Vaping after many unsucessful attempts at trying to quit using my Twisp. I was never able to stop smoking for longer than a week or so. Being new to I thought it best to seek advise on how to get the most from theTFV4 I received yesterday.

After some advise from friends I chose to purchase the EVic VTC Mini over the KangetTech Sub Box mini. I absolutely love this mod, it produces a pretty decent amount of vapour with the standard tank. This device has literally saved my life, tomorrow makes it 5 weeks without an analogue. (Didn't think I'd make it through xmas with all the drinking but I did).

My OCD had me now trawling forums looking at different tanks etc. Fell in love with SmokTech TFV4 and I ordered one online. The price was so too good to pass up, I paid $27 for the full kit. I emailed Smoktech support last night and this morning received a reply:

"Hello,valued customer

Congratulations!

Your product is authentic.

Thank you for your time."

In case any one wants here is the LINK

Now here's where things become unhinged a little.....
I jumped the gun (impulse buy brought on by the unbelievable price) and didn't do my research. Turns out my 75W eVic is just not powerful enough to run the Triple and Quad coils that came with it :'( Looks like the Trip and Quad coils only really start shine at 80 with guys reporting the best flavour in the 100W region.

So last night I wicked the coil that comes pre-installed in the RBA and I'm running that for now. I'm not wasting a Triple or Quad testing it out when I know 75W won't cut it.
The tank works great using the single coil RBA, I really didn't expect it to chuck much vapour but it does.

Here's where I'm hoping the eCigssa community will help me out.
I need advise on the correct mod for this tank and also if any of you have the TFV4 please share your wicking and coiling techniques.
I'm really looking to save some Tom and get the right mod first time and learn some tips from those in the know. I know there are tons of how to videos regarding coiling\wicking but I want some local, South Africa, advise

TL;DR
I bought a TFV4 now I need a advise on mod and coiling\wicking

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B5KxY-ywG5bfdnkyT3EtZVllV00
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B5KxY-ywG5bfdnkyT3EtZVllV00
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B5KxY-ywG5bfdnkyT3EtZVllV00
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B5KxY-ywG5bfdnkyT3EtZVllV00
Whats a thread without pics  (fixed links sorry)


----------



## Nimatek (13/1/16)

Personally I love the RBA deck for this tank. Did you get the full size or the mini ? Think the RBAs are a little different so need to know this.

Regarding mod and the stock coils - more power is better as these coils really shine on higher power. Not needed but for better results it is worth it.
In your shoes I would look at either the Joytech Cuboid or the RX200. Both well priced and going up to 200w. Not that you need that much, but it is there for when you get a little crazy

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MorneW (13/1/16)

I have the TFV4 mini and am using the TF-RCA (Clapton rebuild-able coil head). You can find it local here. 
I use 24G SS 300 spaced in the one and Clapton wire in the other. Running them at 40w and it's awesome. Don't have experience with the RBA you're using. If you do buy the TF-RCA I will be more than willing to help. As for the mod. You can't go wrong with either the Wismec RX200 or Joytech Cuboid. I

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## GlacieredPyro (13/1/16)

I have the full size.
The clapton RBA is great for single coil builds for the VTC.

You want a 100W mod for this tank minimum.
I vape the tri coil at 100W and it's still cool enough.

I would suggest a different drip tip. I find the tfv4 drip tip to be damn gross, uncomfortable and leaky.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Greyz (13/1/16)

Nimatek said:


> Personally I love the RBA deck for this tank. Did you get the full size or the mini ? Think the RBAs are a little different so need to know this.
> 
> Regarding mod and the stock coils - more power is better as these coils really shine on higher power. Not needed but for better results it is worth it.
> In your shoes I would look at either the Joytech Cuboid or the RX200. Both well priced and going up to 200w. Not that you need that much, but it is there for when you get a little crazy`
> ...


----------



## Greyz (13/1/16)

MorneW said:


> I have the TFV4 mini and am using the TF-RCA (Clapton rebuild-able coil head). You can find it local here.
> I use 24G SS 300 spaced in the one and Clapton wire in the other. Running them at 40w and it's awesome. Don't have experience with the RBA you're using. If you do buy the TF-RCA I will be more than willing to help. As for the mod. You can't go wrong with either the Wismec RX200 or Joytech Cuboid. I



Schweet! 
You said you have the Mini, is this compatible with the Full size TFV4? ie. are the coils etc interchangeable?

EDIT: Looks like a single coil but has 4 screws, can you do dual Clapton on that deck?


----------



## GlacieredPyro (13/1/16)

The full size comes with the single RBA.
The mini comes with what they call the clapton RBA (RCA).

The RCA is effectively an improved version of the single RBA.
I have all 3 the RBA and the RCA is the only one I've bothered to touch as it works well at low power.
I use the OCC coils at high power.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Greyz (13/1/16)

GlacieredPyro said:


> I have the full size.
> The clapton RBA is great for single coil builds for the VTC.
> 
> You want a 100W mod for this tank minimum.
> ...



So sad how my 75W eVic became obsolete, literally, over night 
I'm looking at the 150W joytec, I don't have any budget so to speak but if I can save a few $ why not 
Any suggestions on whuch mod to get?

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Greyz (13/1/16)

GlacieredPyro said:


> The full size comes with the single RBA.
> The mini comes with what they call the clapton RBA (RCA).
> 
> The RCA is effectively an improved version of the single RBA.
> ...



Do you have a link to where I can get a dual RBA locally? I could order from eFun.top but that means a 3 week wait. I need something to occupy my OCD while I research my new mod and wait for it to arrive.


----------



## Nite (13/1/16)

Greyz said:


> So sad how my 75W eVic became obsolete, literally, over night
> I'm looking at the 150W joytec, I don't have any budget so to speak but if I can save a few $ why not
> Any suggestions on whuch mod to get?



There have been one or two suggestions for the RX200 already, if you do consider to go this way one of the local vendors @Ricgt has it on sale for R750 without batteries currently, I have no advice on the technical aspects however I thought I would just give you the heads up on the sale at least  
http://www.thepuffstation.co.za/collections/the-stash/products/reuleaux-rx200

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GlacieredPyro (13/1/16)

Greyz said:


> So sad how my 75W eVic became obsolete, literally, over night
> I'm looking at the 150W joytec, I don't have any budget so to speak but if I can save a few $ why not
> Any suggestions on whuch mod to get?



I still have my vtc and the RCA works so well on it at 35-50W depending on build.
For the stock coils or dual rba you want the power. So keep that in mind and ensure that is what you want.

As for mods. The 150W joytech looks like such an amazing mod. The V6 vtc as I like to think about it.
That or the RX. Depends on how much you want to spend.

Edit: To find the dual RBA I would make a post on the Who has stock sub forum.
Easiest fast answers from vendors to be honest.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Greyz (13/1/16)

Nite said:


> There have been one or two suggestions for the RX200 already, if you do consider to go this way one of the local vendors @Ricgt has it on sale for R750 without batteries currently, I have no advice on the technical aspects however I thought I would just give you the heads up on the sale at least
> http://www.thepuffstation.co.za/collections/the-stash/products/reuleaux-rx200


Thanks a mil! That is a really good price for the RX200. I want one 
EDIT: Black is sold out :'(


----------



## Nimatek (13/1/16)

I have the rx200 and a vtc mini, going to replace it with the cuboid for the extra battery and smaller size than the rx200.

The rba deck is my favourite so far since the extra screws make it so easy to build on. I would suggest getting that if you don't have one and ignore the dual coil deck for now. 

You really don't need it, the single coil is amazing and I rarely use more than 45w on it. 

Send some photos of the decks you got and we can assist to get it working well on the vtc mini now then you can save up for a 200w device. Would be the most efficient path to take without feeling like you wasted money. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Greyz (13/1/16)

GlacieredPyro said:


> I still have my vtc and the RCA works so well on it at 35-50W depending on build.
> For the stock coils or dual rba you want the power. So keep that in mind and ensure that is what you want.
> 
> As for mods. The 150W joytech looks like such an amazing mod. The V6 vtc as I like to think about it.
> ...



I'm seriously considering this mod as I'm using TC on my eVic Mini, plus I'm used to the menu and how to setup new coils etc.
But now I'm considering the Reuleaux, check the one in the link above your post, R750 is cheap for that mod.


----------



## GlacieredPyro (13/1/16)

Greyz said:


> I'm seriously considering this mod as I'm using TC on my eVic Mini, plus I'm used to the menu and how to setup new coils etc.
> But now I'm considering the Reuleaux, check the one in the link above your post, R750 is cheap for that mod.



My second mod is the Reuleaux DNA200. I love the Joytech interface though. Hence the RX200, as I mentioned, is also a great choice.
The battery life alone is something to drool over.


----------



## Greyz (13/1/16)

Nimatek said:


> I have the rx200 and a vtc mini, going to replace it with the cuboid for the extra battery and smaller size than the rx200.
> 
> The rba deck is my favourite so far since the extra screws make it so easy to build on. I would suggest getting that if you don't have one and ignore the dual coil deck for now.
> 
> ...



I did get the single RBA in the kit and that's what I'm vaping on now. Chucking clouds and I'm only using 30W, tried 40W but the vape gets too warm too fast for me. The kit came with a Trip, Quad and an RBA.
I will post some more pics tonight after I re-wick the single RBA - please don't feel shy to comment if I'm doing it wrong.

The RX200 looks the part hey, @Nite linked me to an RX200 for R750. I was going to bite the bullet and order but no Black. The white and teal is okay but I work at Toyota and that white won't stay white for long.

Have you tried building a SS/Ti/Ni coil and running it in TC mode?


----------



## Greyz (13/1/16)

GlacieredPyro said:


> My second mod is the Reuleaux DNA200. I love the Joytech interface though. Hence the RX200, as I mentioned, is also a great choice.
> The battery life alone is something to drool over.



The JoyTech interface is so simple yet has all the info you need. If you don't like it, change your firmware and change the layout - LOVE it!
My mouths salivating just thinking about the flavour hit I'll get with the right mod. If the flavour is so intense with the single RBA coil then I can only imagine that the Quad coil will taste like heaven  

TFV4 (Taste Furious V4)


----------



## Cave Johnson (13/1/16)

Yo @Greyz
I love this tank. I have both the full size and mini. Wicking and coiling is pretty much the same on both of them. Some improvements on the mini but overall quite similar.
Have a look at my review thread for some tips on wicking and coiling. The dual RBA base is a must have for this tank.
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/smok-tfv4-first-impressions.t13902/

EDIT: @Frostbite can hook you up at http://www.atomixvapes.co.za/collections/coils/products/tfv4-tfr2

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nimatek (13/1/16)

Greyz said:


> I did get the single RBA in the kit and that's what I'm vaping on now. Chucking clouds and I'm only using 30W, tried 40W but the vape gets too warm too fast for me. The kit came with a Trip, Quad and an RBA.
> I will post some more pics tonight after I re-wick the single RBA - please don't feel shy to comment if I'm doing it wrong.
> 
> The RX200 looks the part hey, @Nite linked me to an RX200 for R750. I was going to bite the bullet and order but no Black. The white and teal is okay but I work at Toyota and that white won't stay white for long.
> ...



I run either a single clapton build or I change it to SS 316L when I want Temp Control. Works exactly the same, just need to play with temp and power settings on the SS to get the taste just right


----------



## Greyz (16/1/16)

I wanna thank everyone that replied in this thread, special mention to @Cave Johnson for the great review and wicking tips etc. As well as @Nite for the link to the RX200. I must say I'm extremely glad I chose the RX200, it's a superb device. Vaping the single coil RBA @30W produces some impressive clouds. Weird how my eVic VTC mini @30W with the same RBA and juice doesn't produce the same clouds...
The only place my Evic mini trumps the RX200 is in the display, but the RX200 display is brighter making it easier to read outdoors.

As promised below are some pics of 2 attempts at wicking the RBA (still the original coil it shipped with), have a look and let me know where I can improve please.


(The goods)

(Here I cut the wicks just long enough that the tails are in the juice channels)



(Here she is all wet )

It took a few attempts at getting the right amount of cotton but this single coil build worked amazingly well. Good amount of vapour and no leaks. Layed her down on her side for 10min and dry a bone. Seeing as the first wicking went so well I thought I maybe could do better using a different method. Needlessly I wasted my time and cotton.


(Here I used the same amount of cotton as before but followed another method where you run some cotton down the channels and spread the rest from post to post. After putting the cap on the RBA I used a tiny screw driver to spread it out more evenly)
My TFV4 did not like this wicking method, and it would leak if I was holding it at an angle. Damn wasted the last 5ml of Pomgurt I had in my juice stash



Today I'm trialing the Quad coil and so far I'm not that impressed TBH. Tried at 80W, lovely flavour but not a lot of vapour. 100W, a bit more vapour and the flavour is spot on (Hazewicks Scream), small improvement on cloud production. 120W, too hot too quick for my liking. The coils ramp up too quickly at this temp and I'm barely able to inhale for longer than a second or so.
The quads have been a bit of a let down in the cloud department, the RBA single coil produced bigger cloud volume. But I haven't written them off just yet as it could be the juice I'm using. Maybe it's the Hazewicks juice as I haven't tried it yet in the RBA so I'll reserve final judgement till I try it.

I'm really looking forward to being an active part of this online vaping community. Thanks guys for you replies

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (16/1/16)

Congrats @Greyz 
And thanks for giving the feedback
Enjoy the new setup

PS - when you get a chance, please upload a cool avatar pic for yourself!


----------



## Greyz (16/1/16)

Silver said:


> Congrats @Greyz
> And thanks for giving the feedback
> Enjoy the new setup
> 
> PS - when you get a chance, please upload a cool avatar pic for yourself!



Thanks Silver. I was actually busy with sorting out a sig and avatar as we speak.
Just the cool avatar part got me stuck 

Damn sig banner also doesn't want to play nice...
EDIT: Got it working now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Greyz (16/1/16)

Her's a pic of my new setup - didn't have much choice as Ricardo only had the Pearl White and Teal in stock. I'll be visiting Sir Vape for a black sleeve during the week. This is one heavy beast of a mod LOL

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (16/1/16)

Greyz said:


> Thanks Silver. I was actually busy with sorting out a sig and avatar as we speak.
> Just the cool avatar part got me stuck
> 
> Damn sig banner also doesn't want to play nice...
> EDIT: Got it working now.



Signature looks great and avatar is really cool!
Thanks

PS - headsup - you can load images directly into your posts and have them display inline.
Just click on the little blue button below the editing box "Upload a File" - then once it is uploaded click on "Full Image". Wherever your cursor is, it will put in the image.

Try use images of reasonable size - for example 640 by 480

Like this:




EDIT - PS - when I clicked on your google drive pic in the last post you made above, it said the image was not shared, so it didn't want to give access.


----------



## Greyz (16/1/16)

Silver said:


> Signature looks great and avatar is really cool!
> Thanks
> 
> PS - headsup - you can load images directly into your posts and have them display inline.
> ...


Thanks for the tip, I will use that in future. Linking to my google drive is a bit of pain for those wanting to see the pics.


----------



## Silver (16/1/16)

Greyz said:


> Thanks for the tip, I will use that in future. Linking to my google drive is a bit of pain for those wanting to see the pics.



Quite right @Greyz 

It can be useful to link to an external gallery when you have loads of pics in an "album" or when the pics are very big.

But otherwise, inline reasonably sized pics in the post are best.


----------



## Waine (16/1/16)

Sirvape has a nice special on the RX200. Visit the site and check it out. I think I'm going to grab it at the end of the month.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz (16/1/16)

Waine said:


> Sirvape has a nice special on the RX200. Visit the site and check it out. I think I'm going to grab it at the end of the month.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



The Sir Vape deal is very good! Comes with 3 HG2 batteries and the sleeve if IIRC. 
I took the one that @Nite linked me to, total cost with 3 25R batteries came to R1170. If I add the sleeve that Sir Vape supplies then total is R1260. You could argue Sir Vapes deal is better as the batteries are 3000mah but I like the Samsung 25R's so no big loss (for me at least).

Grab it, you won't regret it. I'm coming from a eVic mini and besides the weight I can't knock it. It's just simply that good!


----------



## Cave Johnson (16/1/16)

Well done @Greyz, good to see that you're having fun tinkering around. 

Anyway, I see that you changed the drip tip on your tfv4. I know some guys dont like it, I love it. 
Opening those airholes when you're vaping 100+W really makes a difference.


----------



## Greyz (16/1/16)

Cave Johnson said:


> Well done @Greyz, good to see that you're having fun tinkering around.
> 
> Anyway, I see that you changed the drip tip on your tfv4. I know some guys dont like it, I love it.
> Opening those airholes when you're vaping 100+W really makes a difference.



Thanks @Cave Johnson - I changed the drip tip because I found the one that came with the TFV4 felt like it was muting the flavours. Admittedly I have tried it since buying the RX200. Maybe thats why I'm finding the Quad coils too hot at anything over 100W. I will definetly take your advise and put the original tip back when I get home. 

I'm really enjoying wrapping my own coils, I find it's strangely relaxing, if that makes sense. 

In your review thread I see you have the dual coil RBA. How is it compared to the single coil RBA? I'm not enjoying the Quad coil very much (1st time using it -stuck it in this morning before work) and I'll be going back to the single coil soon as I get home.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cave Johnson (16/1/16)

Greyz said:


> Thanks @Cave Johnson - I changed the drip tip because I found the one that came with the TFV4 felt like it was muting the flavours. Admittedly I have tried it since buying the RX200. Maybe thats why I'm finding the Quad coils too hot at anything over 100W. I will definetly take your advise and put the original tip back when I get home.
> 
> I'm really enjoying wrapping my own coils, I find it's strangely relaxing, if that makes sense.
> 
> In your review thread I see you have the dual coil RBA. How is it compared to the single coil RBA? I'm not enjoying the Quad coil very much (1st time using it -stuck it in this morning before work) and I'll be going back to the single coil soon as I get home.



In my personal opinion, the dual RBA is a must have to get the most out of this tank.
Its far better than the single.


----------



## Greyz (25/1/16)

Dual RBA should arrive this week - the wait is murdering me lol


----------

